# DVD Laufwerk per Kommandozeile öffnen und schliessen überwachen



## riedochs (16. November 2011)

*DVD Laufwerk per Kommandozeile öffnen und schliessen überwachen*

Hallo

ich brauch für die Kommandozeile ein Programm das mein DVD Laufwerk überwacht / öffnet. Das ganze soll per Batch eingebunden werden.
Sobald der Tray geschlossen wieder geschlossen ist soll die Batch weiter laufen und weitere Befehle ausführen.


----------



## HorseT (16. November 2011)

*AW: DVD Laufwerk per Kommandozeile öffnen und schliessen überwachen*

Es gibt keinen Befehl in cmd, der es dir ermöglicht das Laufwerk zu öffnen/schließen. Da musst du schon ein eigenes script erstellen, das dann in der cmd aufgerufen wird..


----------



## riedochs (16. November 2011)

*AW: DVD Laufwerk per Kommandozeile öffnen und schliessen überwachen*

deswegen frag ich nach einem Programm.


----------



## HorseT (16. November 2011)

*AW: DVD Laufwerk per Kommandozeile öffnen und schliessen überwachen*

Also, hier hast du mal zwei kleine Programme, die dein Laufwerk öffnen/schließen lassen können:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6140196/Open CDROM.rar

opencdrom.exe ist, wie der Name es vermuten lässt, zum öffnen des LW`s da. win32gui.exe macht genau das Gegenteil


----------

